# Meets in South of Ireland?(Dublin)or somewere close..



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

Meets it south of Ireland?(Dublin)or somewere close..

Any such thing?

Regards
MrDUB


----------



## KingfisherA3 (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a place in Blanchardstown we can meet if anyone else is up for it....


----------



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

Something official in the new year would be great!


----------



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

Keep talking gents, sounds good to me!!


----------



## KingfisherA3 (Sep 5, 2007)

Best thing to do would be to just set a date i suppose?

I have a unit in Blanchardstown, 2 mins from the Aquatic Centre, 5 mins from the shopping centre. No hassle at all to do some demo's & put on a few snacks on the day.


----------



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm always up for it, i dont think theres very many dubs or even south Ireland people on here??

I'm just off the navan rd, so blanch would be perfect!


----------



## BigDoc (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm in Monaghan but would make the journey if there was a good crowd goin.
Only down the road, eh!


----------



## skauldy (May 14, 2007)

Yeah i would be up for it . Im in louth


----------



## dermot500 (Nov 25, 2008)

Count me in , so i can learn from the EXPERTS

Dermot 500
Cheers n Beers


----------



## GTI Guy (Oct 27, 2007)

I'd be well on for that too lads, as well as probably one or two more fellas that sit on the sidelines here. Will have to go through town due to the roadworks on the M50 making little of all my work in seconds though (coming from South Dublin).


----------



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

Come on lads, get it sorted!! I've a few mates thatwould be interested in going to it too, they went to the last meet in Belfast ...which you should also try and attend the next one too!!


----------



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

Well, firstly we would need a 'location' pref would be a companys garage would are in the business and would be interested in holding an event and providing some refreshments and product demos in exchange for publicty etc..

Thats in an ideal world, however, you have to start somewere!

Someone with the above(or some of the above) would need to get the ball(or wheels) rolling!:car:


----------



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

MrDUB said:


> Well, firstly we would need a 'location' pref would be a companys garage would are in the business and would be interested in holding an event and providing some refreshments and product demos in exchange for publicty etc..
> 
> Thats in an ideal world, however, you have to start somewere!
> 
> Someone with the above(or some of the above) would need to get the ball(or wheels) rolling!:car:


As if by magic...haha


KingfisherA3 said:


> I have a place in Blanchardstown we can meet if anyone else is up for it....


Location ...box ticked
People to turn up ...box ticked
Food, nibbles etc ...if we all throw a few quid in we should be able to get tea and biscuits.
When????? That's the big one!


----------



## willjordan7 (Mar 31, 2006)

I haven't been on in ages,new job mean less computer time,I'm living in Blanch and would love to attend a meet.


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

id love to meet you with you guys! Im sure we could organise a few others up here in the north to head down aswell! Ryan


----------



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

Now we are making tracks I hope. It all hinges when people are availabel / would like to have it and if we can confirm a venue. Put down names and availablility, I'll get the ball rolling!

1. Johnny G (any weekend except 10 Jan)
2. 
3.
4.
5.


----------



## conor.pharrell (Oct 18, 2006)

1. Johnny G (any weekend except 10 Jan)
2. Conor.pharrell (any weekend except 10 and 17 Jan)
3.
4.
5.

Ps is KingfisherA3 detailer.ie?


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

yep!!


----------



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

1. Johnny G (any weekend except 10 Jan)
2. Conor.pharrell (any weekend except 10 and 17 Jan)
3. MrDub (Pref on a sunday)
4.
5.


----------



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

conor.pharrell said:


> Ps is KingfisherA3 detailer.ie?


Off topic:
Really? Didn't know that, I've bought Poorboysworld products from him before and have talked to him many times on other forums (but his name was detailer.ie on those forums so it was a bit more obvious).

BTT


----------



## BigDoc (Jul 22, 2007)

1. Johnny G (any weekend except 10 Jan)
2. Conor.pharrell (any weekend except 10 and 17 Jan)
3. MrDub (Pref on a sunday)
4. BigDoc (anytime with the way work is at the mo)
5.


----------



## conor.pharrell (Oct 18, 2006)

Anyone else?


----------



## jackett (Apr 18, 2007)

I'd be up for this. I'm from the Coolock area so Blanchardstown wouldn't be a problem. Thats as long as a noobie would be allowed!


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

1. Johnny G (any weekend except 10 Jan)
2. Conor.pharrell (any weekend except 10 and 17 Jan)
3. MrDub (Pref on a sunday)
4. BigDoc (anytime with the way work is at the mo)
5. Green-Blood (just need notice)
6.

yep I'm in


----------



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

jackett said:


> I'd be up for this. I'm from the Coolock area so Blanchardstown wouldn't be a problem. Thats as long as a noobie would be allowed!


I'm sure you will be forgiven for being new, haha! I'd be of the opinion that everybody is welcome. We were all new once.

Get your name on the list there mate.


----------



## jackett (Apr 18, 2007)

1. Johnny G (any weekend except 10 Jan)
2. Conor.pharrell (any weekend except 10 and 17 Jan)
3. MrDub (Pref on a sunday)
4. BigDoc (anytime with the way work is at the mo)
5. Green-Blood (just need notice)
6. jackett (anytime with a bit of notice)


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

i may even take a run down to this


----------



## jackett (Apr 18, 2007)

BillyT said:


> i may even take a run down to this


With lots of PH Neutral snow foam!!?


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

BillyT said:


> i may even take a run down to this


I'm sure I could come up with a shopping list myself


----------



## conor.pharrell (Oct 18, 2006)

Yup same here.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Might be up for it too - is Kingfisher's unit now confirmed as the place?


----------



## conor.pharrell (Oct 18, 2006)

Well lads, is this happening?


----------



## Sweetcakes (Dec 9, 2008)

1. Johnny G (any weekend except 10 Jan)
2. Conor.pharrell (any weekend except 10 and 17 Jan)
3. MrDub (Pref on a sunday)
4. BigDoc (anytime with the way work is at the mo)
5. Green-Blood (just need notice)
6. jackett (anytime with a bit of notice)
7. Sweetcakes

Would love to go and get a few tips, i'm a complete novice.


----------



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

PJS said:


> Might be up for it too - is Kingfisher's unit now confirmed as the place?


To be honest, if Kingfisher is 'detailier.ie' (i dont know that it is, just that others have mentioned it is) then you might be waiting a while for an answer, i made an order from his website for PB wheel sealant about a month ago, paid in full by paypal.

Still havent recieved my order, sent many email, left voivemail on his mobile, send text message to his mobile - Still no response.

Money still not sent back to my paypal account.

Its been nearly 4 weeks now and still havnt got my order, calls or email returned or my money back. Ahh well, i learned the hard way, so will he.

i ended up making an order from Polished Bliss in the Uk, good price/fast delivery

Regards
Mr DUB


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your plight - if it is at his place, then if you make it to it, I'm sure you can sort out your refund or alternative product on the day - assuming nothing like so takes place between now and then.


----------



## CADDY.D (Sep 23, 2008)

I would highly recommend Polished Bliss.Have ordered loads of stuff of them and have yet to be let down.
They usually deliver to N.Ireland within two days of ordering.


----------



## conor.pharrell (Oct 18, 2006)

Any news on this?


----------



## KingfisherA3 (Sep 5, 2007)

Sorry - I had forgotten all about this ! 

Pretty much any Sunday suits me - its the only day I don't usually take bookings. That's not to say i don't have the odd weekday free if people preferred that. I suppose we could just say the last Sunday in January - should give everyone enough notice to plan around it?

@MrDub - if you PM me your order details I will get it sorted for you straight away. I don't look after the orders myself anymore - but will ensure that you get the products or your money back ASAP.


----------



## conor.pharrell (Oct 18, 2006)

Sounds good Andy, why dont you just pick a date and we'll show up?


----------



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

KingfisherA3 said:


> Sorry - I had forgotten all about this !
> 
> Pretty much any Sunday suits me - its the only day I don't usually take bookings. That's not to say i don't have the odd weekday free if people preferred that. I suppose we could just say the last Sunday in January - should give everyone enough notice to plan around it?
> 
> @MrDub - if you PM me your order details I will get it sorted for you straight away. I don't look after the orders myself anymore - but will ensure that you get the products or your money back ASAP.


Ok,

I'll pm you the details now.

Dont need products anymore, a paypal refund will be fine.

Regards


----------



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

This still going ahead I assume? I hope so! I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

our you lot having a meet or not


----------



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

BillyT said:


> our you lot having a meet or not


I'm hoping so!


----------



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

BTT 

Kingfisher, YHPM (in a minute).


----------



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

Has anybody any update on this as the time is fast approaching!


----------

